# Port Phillip Bay



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

I've been here a while now, so there's not much more to tell. But for those who have never been to the Land of Oz, here are some pretty pictures of our cruising ground:

































Small country town really is Melbourne. The weather is usually nicer than this!! Enjoy


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Beautiful pics*

Thanks for sharing. Wish I was there now.

Have a great week.

Phil


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

I am glad to see the regulars are rolling out the welcome mat. So I say as well "Welcome aboard".


----------

